# Want more merino wool base layer ideas for general use. I want more!!



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Last winter, I bought a cheap, poly base layer and never liked it.
I hate the feeling of stretchy pant leggings. I was just to get home and take them off! Is this style called "compression fit"? 
It felt cool on my skin. I never felt like it had any insulation. Never again. 

On the advice of a friend, I tried a merino wool base layer pant.
$55 for 230g. Minus33 seemed like the best value merino. Most are $80.
Is Minus33 a respected brand here?
http://www.amazon.com/Minus33-Merino-Wool-Kancamagus-Midweight/dp/B00FLRKF3E

What I like best about these is that I forgot I was wearing them. 
The kicker is that I don’t feel constricted, and I forget I have them on.
They have JUST the right amount of slack to not feel like leggings. 
*I hate compression fit synthetic gym clothes, but love merino wool base layers*
Love the fit. Just the perfect bit of looseness on these. Just the right amount of slack in the fit. 
(Which is what I HATE about trad. longjohns and synth “tights” Woolies....I hate the feeling that I am in saran wrap)

In just the first few days, I've worn them constantly:

Wore to gym.
Wore to work.
Wore to Thanksgiving.
Wear at home.

I want to get more merino wool bast layer for casual wear.
I LIKE spending premium money when I use the heck out of the item.

Damn, 400 grams.... Almost wish I got these instead...
Heck, I am totally sold. I will just get several pairs!
Katmai Men's Expedition Bottom - Minus33® Merino Wool Clothing

Is 230 grams the typical medium weight, and 400 grams the upper end of the scale?

Let's hear some ideas. 
What other things should I get? 
Socks? Shirt?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the first merino piece I got from my mom a few years back was a minus33 sweater I love it.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

I also bought this base layer shirt for general use. 195gm for $90.

Amazon.com: Ibex Outdoor Clothing Men's Indie Crew II Jersey: Clothing


I plan to wear this to work, gym, skiing, working on my car, etc.

I like the idea of expedition weight for extreme cold, and one for general winter use.

I'd like to buy another one, maybe heavier. Any ideas?

How about some gloves and sock ideas?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Icebreaker makes underwear, socks, tshirts, hoodies, zips, and everything else. Go bananas. Get multiple colours in same item. They make sleeveless hoodies too.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Got any favorite places to buy IceBreaker stuff?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I have 180gr merino pants and top, good for mild days, for colder days I wear thicker poliester thermo underwear. would kill a man for 400g merino


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> I have 180gr merino pants and top, good for mild days, for colder days I wear thicker poliester thermo underwear. would kill a man for 400g merino


Only $81 right here!
Amazon.com: Minus33 Merino Wool Men's Katmai Expedition Bottom: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Ninja suittttt Men's Ninja Suits | Airblaster


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

These.

I buy a bunch of them at the start of the fall/winter season. They are great shirts to wear when ever. Marino wool, and look great. 

Frame Shirt SS / Men's / Shirts /Arc'teryx Veilance /Arc'teryx Veilance


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> These.
> 
> I buy a bunch of them at the start of the fall/winter season. They are great shirts to wear when ever. Marino wool, and look great.
> 
> Frame Shirt SS / Men's / Shirts /Arc'teryx Veilance /Arc'teryx Veilance


:facepalm1:

i love Arc' as much as anyone... maybe a whore for them even... but $160 for a tshirt is beyond retarded.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> :facepalm1:
> 
> i love Arc' as much as anyone... maybe a whore for them even... but $160 for a tshirt is beyond retarded.


why?

Its marino wool and not made in China. Well worth it IMO.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea, but a short sleeve Merino makes no sense to me!
I am wearing it b/c I am cold. Long sleeve or go home!

I agree that $150 for a warm T-shirt is a gyp-off when I can get Minus33 
230-gram long sleeve Crew for $45
400-gram long sleeve Crew for $81

Minus33 seems to be the hands down best value.

http://www.amazon.com/Minus33-Merin...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1417476418&sr=1-2

Amazon.com: Minus33 Merino Wool Men's Yukon Expedition Crew: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

SawTheLight said:


> Yea, but a short sleeve Merino makes no sense to me!
> I am wearing it b/c I am cold. Long sleeve or go home!
> 
> I agree that $150 for a warm T-shirt is a gyp-off when I can get Minus33
> ...


You have the see it in person to know why its better then the two you showed. Sure for pure function as a base layer those may make sense, but the ones made by AT in that line are fine fool, and made with style in mind. There are plenty of high end cotton t shirts in that price range and more that far surpass a $25 equivalent from the gap. 

Marino wool is a great fabric, and not just used to keep you warm.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

$160 for a t shirt or long sleeve shirt is fucking retarded.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sassicaia said:


> These.
> 
> I buy a bunch of them at the start of the fall/winter season. They are great shirts to wear when ever. Marino wool, and look great.
> 
> Frame Shirt SS / Men's / Shirts /Arc'teryx Veilance /Arc'teryx Veilance





ShredLife said:


> :facepalm1:
> 
> i love Arc' as much as anyone... maybe a whore for them even... but $160 for a tshirt is beyond retarded.





Sassicaia said:


> why?
> 
> Its marino wool and not made in China. Well worth it IMO.





Sassicaia said:


> You have the see it in person to know why its better then the two you showed. Sure for pure function as a base layer those may make sense, but the ones made by AT in that line are fine fool, and made with style in mind. There are plenty of high end cotton t shirts in that price range and more that far surpass a $25 equivalent from the gap.
> 
> Marino wool is a great fabric, and not just used to keep you warm.





stickz said:


> $160 for a t shirt or long sleeve shirt is fucking retarded.


nothing better than an expensive looking retard:hairy:


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

SawTheLight said:


> I also bought this base layer shirt for general use. 195gm for $90.
> 
> Amazon.com: Ibex Outdoor Clothing Men's Indie Crew II Jersey: Clothing



The IBEX was a fail. 
It was skin tight and itchy.
I returned it for the next larger size.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

I got my 400g pants. They are a bit tight, but are loosening up already by wearing them around the house. I think these will turn out to be a good buy. They are thicker than the 230g pants.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Ibex Indie Crew II - FREE Shipping & Returns | Shoebuy.com

I switched this to size Large. $82 shipped.
Large is still a bit snug, but a huge comfort improvement. 

I like the orange color, which makes it not look like black baselayer underwear. This fit is acceptable to wear in public (gym, etc)

Arms are a big tight, which gets itchy.
I think wool is easy to stretch, so I can work with it, if need be.

I am pretty sure wool has a “break in” period, 
and I think it softens up with some use?

So, I think I should get some day to day wear from this one, 
which would be a big win..


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

The size large Ibex Crew finally turned out to be a success. The forearms were tight as hell, so I rolled them up for an hour to stretch the forearms out. Worked great. The rest is a compromise between snug and loose enough to wear in public. I wore this out to the bookstore today, so it can double as a casual shirt AND base layer! And a gym shirt. TRIPLE WORD SCORE. 

It felt itchy at first, but you just need to power through the first 15 mins, and 
then it feels fine. I think wool breaks in or something.


----------

